# Green Spot Algae



## jcaxtell (Apr 5, 2011)

This was incorrectly posted to the wron forum yesterday. Sorry

60 gallon non-CO2 planted, mature tank (1.5 years) with very few problems.
PH 7, Nitrates 10-20ppm, Phosphate always in the 1-2 ppm range, KH 120 and GH 75
36" Coralife F/W T-5 HO Aqualight Double Strip Light- placed 10 inches above water on 8 hr "lights on" cycle. 50% WC every two weeks.pretty good tank circulation from Hydor pump
Over the last month or so more and more of this Green Spot Algae has been showing itself on all my Anubias. One article said to try to maintain phosphate levels between 0.3-0.5ppm, then another said phosphate should be between 2-3 ppm.
Any suggestions for beating this back some?
Thanks all


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Id start by adding some PO4 little by little. Add a little wait a week, see if it helps, add a little more wait a week, ect. Check out the fertlator to see how much you should add to increase ppm. GSA is most often a sign of low or unbalanced phosphate. 

How often are you cleaning the filter(s)?


----------

